# 4 Utility Kings Need A Home



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hello all, 

Three of these birds were all rescued from a local shelter. One was found on the road side. They are all from the same loft. 3 of the 4 have PP designated bands, and also have red spirals bands. I believe they are males. One does not have a band, and I believe it to be a female. 

We have yet to find out where these bands are coming from. Nonetheless, it appears that someone has just "thrown" them out the door. Two are white males, one white female, and one is a black and white male. All are in good condition. No worms or diseases. They range in the 600g and higher area.

One of the males had a bad case of mites, lice and missing feathers, plus a bad strep infection in a fractured sesamoid. He is 99% good health now, with the exception of some neck feathers have come in pipey, but does not appear to be permanant damage. He was nearly bald when I first got him.

The speckled male had gotten struck by a hawk, but he is all healed up. he was to heavy and the hawk couldn't get him off the ground. The pij went under a car to get away, so he has some oil on the tail feathers. Poor thing. Flies great though!

I only have one shipping box left designated for another pair. So if anyone is interested, they will need to send me an appropriate box for shipping, and I will cover the delivery fees. Although I do not charge an adoption fee for these birds, I do appreciate any donation, helps me to save future birds. =) Yong


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*king pidge and hawks*

the one i am adopting tommorrow is a nice white utility king, and same thing. was being chased by a hawk, and someone brought him to the humaine society. i called immediatly IMMEDIATLY after seeing his cute pic posted at www.torontohumanesociety.com


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Good for you on adopting from your local shelter. They need all the hope that theycan get. I took in another King this past weekend. They are cropping up everywhere these days! Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*utility kings*

Hi Yong, this is Robby if u dont find a home for them i will gladly take them in. If u need me to send u a box just let me know thanx Robby
P.S. they dont seem to have any birds here in the shelters in south carolina for adoption


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

HI Robby, 

I have three Kings left. All males. I have decided to keep my mated pair. Two are all white, one is black and white I am pretty sure he is a king as well. Thats what I was told. He is big, like the others, and came from the same loft. One of the whites has a missing middle toe. Otherwise in great shape. They are big, and beautiful. Small chickens! I will need you to email me for an adoption application, that will need to be filled out and faxed back to me, along with a copy of your drivers license. I know it seems like an invasion of privacy, but it is something I must do. Your personal information will stay private. If you are interested, let me know. No pressure. I currently have a man in Tennessee that wants them, but I'm not sure if that is where I want them to go. I sense something very wrong there. Do you have any pictures of the home that you will be putting them in? Yong


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*utility kings*

Hi Yong if u give me til the end of the weekend ill try and download some pics of my loft and pigeons i have tipplers ,flights , helmets pouters and doves thanx Robby


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Take your time. =) Yong


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*croping up!!*



Yong said:


> Good for you on adopting from your local shelter. They need all the hope that theycan get. I took in another King this past weekend. They are cropping up everywhere these days! Yong


that is so cute! cropping up everywhere!
i get it. yeah, they wouldnt let me adopt the king pigeon, they told me i needed a flock to adopt him, and there was no record of him ever having lived in a flock situation. i need support in this matter. It is totally normal to keep one pigeon at at ime is it not? i have herd many cases, of good owners and really nice people saving single birds, why is it they want me to have a flock?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Every adopter is different, I look for a good quality home for the birds specific personality. Maybe the bird that youwanted to adopt does better with others. Stays more calm, eats better, etc... I have a couple that are like that. don't get discouraged. One will come your way. YOng


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*thank you yong*

i am keeping my heart open, spring is comming and many a young squab falls out of the nest and the parent pigeons dont want him or her back, so i will bee keeping my eyes open and ears peeled for that too!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I could take all 3 but i live all the way in canada, lots of post offices dont ship live birds to canda..and how much would shipping be for all 3 if they do ship up here?


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Elvis, Sorry I just got your message. I've been having a bit of trouble with my pigeontalk log in. The kings took a permanent home with me. As it turned out I had a couple of females given to me, and the owner requested that I not adopt them out. So that prompted the need for some male pigeons. Thank you for your inquiry though. BTW, I do not know if theycan be shipped to Canada. Thank you! Yong


----------

